# wild cat or feral cat?



## cateyes1981 (Sep 11, 2005)

Hello

Me and a few friends recently went to a provincial park just north of the city. The park is home to many bears, coyotes, wolves etc... However we did not see any of those  WHAT we did see was a cat! It looked like european wild cat! My friend said it was a bobcat but it had a long bushy tail, so i know it was not. Could it really be a feral cat that lives wayyy out in the wilderness away frrom humans? The thing is it did not look like city strays not skinny or mangy looking and when it saw us it DARTed off into the woods as fast as it could just like a deer! Another thing was size it was a pretty good sized cat and did not seem underweight. Do feral cats really exist in places like these?? If so how common is it??? What we saw was right in the middle of a provincial park where animals live totally wild no humans around.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Well, if you're in North America, then it was probably just a feral or stray cat, maybe even someone's pet that was out wandering around. The only small wildcats we have around here are the bobcat and Lynx, and both of those have bobbed tails.


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

*Feral*

It was for certain a feral cat. A feral can live anywhere. One big difference to a feral and stray is appearence. Ferals are usually larger and well groomed. A stray that is use to living with people will be skinny and scruffy looking as he does not know how to survive. 

I have 5 ferals that come to my porch to eat twice a day. They are plumper and bigger then my house cats. :wink:


----------

